# Insurance



## esc510 (Nov 12, 2010)

What insurance company's does everybody use? 

just been quoted chuffin 2k from Flux! :runaway: no points, no claims, im 35 not ferkin 18!


----------



## SBR (Jul 13, 2010)

esc510 said:


> What insurance company's does everybody use?
> 
> just been quoted chuffin 2k from Flux! :runaway: no points, no claims, im 35 not ferkin 18!


Elephant. I am same age as you with no points, claims and situated in Kent. £750 excess and paid £726 premium with the wife as second driver.

I found only Admiral group co.'s competitve. Hope that helps. :chuckle:


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm primary on a multicar policy (Admiral). £1100
10K miles, 6yrs ncd, protected, garaged, no tracker, 1 claim (theft) non fault in last 3 years, £600 excess, Gerrards Cross Bucks.
I thought it was a bit expensive, but compared to some other quotes I got was one of the cheapest. Didn't shop around too long, my target was about the same as previous EVO X


----------



## esc510 (Nov 12, 2010)

SBR said:


> Elephant. I am same age as you with no points, claims and situated in Kent. £750 excess and paid £726 premium with the wife as second driver.
> 
> I found only Admiral group co.'s competitve. Hope that helps. :chuckle:


That seems more like it, cheers mate.


----------



## fulmentaljack3t (Dec 6, 2010)

I have just bought a GTR and the best quote I got was with Admiral on a multi car policy insured for business use kept on drive with 3ync £987  30years old, no claims ever made and an sp30 on my licence. I thought that was a pretty good deal as some came back at around the 4K mark!!!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

fulmentaljack3t said:


> I have just bought a GTR and the best quote I got was with Admiral on a multi car policy insured for business use kept on drive with 3ync £987  30years old, no claims ever made and an sp30 on my licence. I thought that was a pretty good deal as some came back at around the 4K mark!!!


Better than a C63 , lol


----------



## fulmentaljack3t (Dec 6, 2010)

Zed Ed said:


> Better than a C63 , lol


If I was to take a wild stab in the dark Zed, I would say you frequent a certain Subaru website lol


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

fulmentaljack3t said:


> If I was to take a wild stab in the dark Zed, I would say you frequent a certain Subaru website lol


Sometimes:bowdown1:

Admiral and Elephant best for road only policies, but not great on mods.

Just moved from them to Aviva who do a tasty ' trackdays included' scheme , for about the same wedge.

Welcome to the club !!!


----------



## fulmentaljack3t (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks Zed!!

TBH I hadn't really thought about the Mods!! hmmm will have to be relooking at the insurance soon lol as plan is to get it to Litchfields in January for some work


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Admiral covered my remap (not that its on the car yet!) and exhaust for a £10 supplement!

D


----------



## AlanN (Dec 10, 2007)

esc510 said:


> What insurance company's does everybody use?
> 
> just been quoted chuffin 2k from Flux! :runaway: no points, no claims, im 35 not ferkin 18!


Hmmmm.
I have a multicar policy with Aviva, 996GT3RS, Megane R26.R and a Navarra truck for £1400.
They wouldn't touch the GTR 

Went to Confused.com and ended up with Admiral @ £625 with £500 excess.
I am 52 tho :wavey:


----------



## panrix (May 16, 2010)

sumo69 said:


> Admiral covered my remap (not that its on the car yet!) and exhaust for a £10 supplement!
> 
> D


Is that on the Multi-Car product? What power hike did you claim the remap was good for? That seems incredibly good value


----------



## wonga (Nov 28, 2010)

esc510 said:


> What insurance company's does everybody use?
> 
> just been quoted chuffin 2k from Flux! :runaway: no points, no claims, im 35 not ferkin 18!


flux are always expensive 

My quote was £1721 (with £1000 excess) and I'm 21 

with elephant

Mods added around £80-£140 depends on what


----------



## Adrian Flux Insurance Services (Nov 1, 2010)

esc510 said:


> What insurance company's does everybody use?
> 
> just been quoted chuffin 2k from Flux! :runaway: no points, no claims, im 35 not ferkin 18!


Hello,

If you would like me to look into this then please PM me your Name and Postcode and Contact Number and the best time for us to contact you.

Dan.


----------



## Adrian Flux Insurance Services (Nov 1, 2010)

wonga said:


> flux are always expensive
> 
> My quote was £1721 (with £1000 excess) and I'm 21
> 
> ...



We find we are mostly competitive on Modified Cars, but we are constantly working with our Insurers to get better Standard Car Premiums.

Dan.


----------



## wonga (Nov 28, 2010)

Adrian Flux Insurance Services said:


> We find we are mostly competitive on Modified Cars, but we are constantly working with out Insurers to get better Standard Car Premiums.
> 
> Dan.


Sorry [email protected] just my past experience you quoted me over £8000 for a modified 200sx with limited miles the car was only worth £3500


----------



## Adrian Flux Insurance Services (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi wonga,

Sorry we were not competitive that time for you, It could of been that your details did not match those stipulated by the Insurer, Please do try us again though.

If you would like me to look into your quote and maybe explain why we were not competitive that time please PM me your Name and Postcode.

Dan.


----------



## wonga (Nov 28, 2010)

I will do in the future It's cause of my age. it seems to be the more expensive the car the cheaper the insurance I.e its cheaper for me to have a GT-R R35 or audi R8 than 200sx or even a old fiesta?
is that right dan?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

wonga said:


> flux are always expensive
> 
> My quote was £1721 (with £1000 excess) and I'm 21
> 
> ...


what are your principle underwriting criteria?

this looks way cheap for your age


----------



## wonga (Nov 28, 2010)

Zed Ed said:


> what are your principle underwriting criteria?
> 
> this looks way cheap for your age


What do you mean?
Don't live in the greatest place, 3 years ncd, Just 21, good job, with two named drivers as parents will use/move it around with £1000 excess 5000 miles a year.
can't have an import, imports are around £4000

People are telling me thats expensive there is a guy in solihull driving vantage 19(rich parents) he paid £1400 fully comp with £2500 excess

The audi R8 v8 is around £2000 and R8 v10 £3100

They do have to have trackers tho. 

The funny thing is That will not even give me a quote for a R32,R33,R34 strange?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Are you the named main driver?


----------



## wonga (Nov 28, 2010)

No, thats insurance fronting as it would be my car.
I've always found elephant to be cheap

I don't think mods are insured even if you declare them


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

If you are the policy holder, and it's a standalone policy, then it's a great price.

Good for you.


----------



## wonga (Nov 28, 2010)

Sorry it was with Admiral they own elephant same thing lol

heres the quote:
I blanked out the names for obvious reasons

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5246693413/" title="Screen shot 7 by drifter100, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5086/5246693413_ded9cea82f.jpg" width="500" height="431" alt="Screen shot 7" /></a>

Its a few quid more as I changed it to not yet brought.


----------

